# LED Tv lights screen no cable picture



## Juggernautz (Feb 12, 2015)

I have a Vizio VO320E flat screen tv and the logo lights on screen but no picture. I turned off and let it cool over night with the set unplugged and press the power button to denergize. What could be wrong? I have some electrical skills with car radios and old school crt tvs but not the thin screens.
I searched this site and googled this and that. This is an odd issue. 
Thanks.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Your basic power supply is working for the set along with the Inverter panel however for some reason data is not being channeled from the receiver (tuner) to the display.

Is there any info at all being displayed like program number or Channel number ? Do you get an on screen display if the volume control or program up / down buttons are pressed ? Also try an external source to see if a picture or sound are available


----------



## Juggernautz (Feb 12, 2015)

I get no reaction to channel up or down using the remote nor when I click the tv buttons directly. Its like an OEM screen saver is locked in place. I left unplugged overnight and pushed the power button a second time just in case the buttons on the case might respond.

I'll see if I can find a cable to connect the set to my laptop and update Tuesday. Do you think the tuner is fried? I have a surge suppressor hooked up, its an APC model.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

When you say the


> the logo lights on screen but no picture


 do you mean that it shows the manufacturers logo but doesn't move on to allow you to use any of the functions? This is basically what I have understood so far !

It sounds like you either have a firmware problem or the self-test has failed indicating that it's trying to access some hardware but failed. Without actually having known working boards to swap and replace it will be extremely difficult trying to second guess what has gone wrong. It might be a capacitor problem, since so many faults do seem to capacitor related, however that is only me having a guess.


----------



## Juggernautz (Feb 12, 2015)

Yes that's correct, the screen is frozen, nothing works. I'll have to check everything which isn't a problem. Replacing diodes and or capacitors is cheaper than replacing a tuner. My fear is the processor is shot.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

The fact that you get the logo indicates that it is more likely to be something other than the Processor .. Start with capacitors and power supply .. capacitors might have domed tops or look like they have overheated (compared to others of same type).


----------

